# Christmas Trees?



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

I was kind of surprised how few people put up trees as they get older. On one thread it sounded like it almost becomes a chore you're glad to be done with. Is there anyone else like me who adores having a live tree in the house? Sure I'm still cleaning needles from twenty years but for me it's worth it.

I'm just curious...we went and got a live tree a few days ago. Hubby can't lift and I'm short so we just got around a five foot high tree.
The smell is the first thing I love. The car, porch and house all filled with heady pine. Not a smell that can come from a candle or spray. Setting it up is a bit tricky but the kids got it in the stand and son all but pitched the lights on.
Then the best part. We have the computer next to the tree so all three of us took turns with YouTube. Playing our favorite holiday tunes and pulling out ornaments. Virtually every ornament has a story.
It's not like some folks that decorate with a theme or color family. Each of our ornaments represent a different child, year, place where we lived, maybe the store it came from, childhood stories for the ones that were mine, the kids oohing over ones that are theirs.
I plan to always have a tree. Even if someday my retirement is a cardboard box and stealing cat food. I will have an evergreen branch. It was just so special doing those ornaments today. A few years back I gave my son and his wife ornaments that were from when he was a kid as well as a bunch of odd decorations. There was a whole other box donated to charity.
But we still have enough baubles to cover the tree...many cats and dogs, plus more traditional...well if traditional is Cookie Monster and the Doughboy. I will have to post pictures.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Like yourself, Furry, aside from a number of glass ornaments to add sparkle, all of our ornaments have a significance, going back to the wishbone from our wedding turkey. As we got older, physical problems cropped up, and we had to give the tree up. My DIL made us a quilt tree that we lighted and decorated, and our more significant ornaments were hung from the mantle. This year, with my wife and younger son gone, I am alone. My older and his wife will stop in Tuesday and that will be it.Not much point in a tree. I did buy an 18" "Charlie Brown" tree that went up in two minutes. I also did some minimal decorating with a very few of our most important ornaments. You two are still able to do the tree thing with a struggle and some help, but as time goes on there is little point and less ability to do it. Enjoy what you have while you can. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2015)

And it becomes just another chore, that's true.  I live alone and there just isn't any point to do all that (and then have to take it down again and put it all away).  So I just don't do it anymore.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes I guess having the two kids to help...and RuPaul on YouTube...made it all the more festive. Alone it might just make me sad.

Backstory, the kid's favorite uncle had the RuPaul Christmas album, he'd be driving and we would all sing along...it's what they remember for Christmas, appropriate? Not at all...great memories? Definitely! Don't even ask me to explain " Rock Me Sexy Jesus".


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2015)

OOO!  I used to love Ru Paul.  It's so outrageous it's a kick.  I don't have satellite TV anymore so I can't watch it.  Hadn't thought of looking for it on YouTube.


----------



## Linda (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes Fur, you should post a picture of your tree.  It sounds like you guys had a great time setting it up.  I just didn't want the bother this year and I don't have time anyway.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

I used to always insist on a fresh tree....but a fresh wreath will do too.  I guess we just change, Fur.  It's not so bad really...just more fitting traditions as we move through the changes in life.  Many older people are traveling Christmas..to be with kids, grandkids.  We watch our neighbors house cause they head out to another state most of the month to visit kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> And it becomes just another chore, that's true.  I live alone and there just isn't any point to do all that (and then have to take it down again and put it all away).  So I just don't do it anymore.



We do it and for me it is the yearly trip to the attic....


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

Butterfly, I love RuPaul!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

Ken, by any chance do you have further pictures of your lovely home during Xmas season? Hint, hint. Not every beautiful house is a home, yours is. I can feel the love embedded in the lives lived inside those four walls. Eek, I am getting misty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ken, by any chance do you have further pictures of your lovely home during Xmas season? Hint, hint. Not every beautiful house is a home, yours is. I can feel the love embedded in the lives lived inside those four walls. Eek, I am getting misty.


Thank you for the compliments..
Sorry we do not do any decorations for Christmas....We live way out in the boonies on a dead end road..Not many people venture out this way!!

Here is the town square about 19 miles from us.
.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

That is ok Ken. The town square is beautiful. I certainly enjoyed the baking video you shared.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That is ok Ken. The town square is beautiful. I certainly enjoyed the baking video you shared.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

You are welcome Ken. It reminded me of the wonderful times I had as a child helping my gramma bake.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

Our tree and Nativity Set..

.

.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

So beautiful Ken! Thank you. My family always had a nativity scene. I have the last one my mother bought. They used to light advent candles and also had advent calendars.


----------

